# Achtung wheels?



## cvisinho (Apr 1, 2003)

whats up everyone?

Does anyone have any familiarity with the wheel brand Achtung?

Tire rack seems to be the only reviews in the US. Just looking for some relative reviews. 

There is a decent looking set on their site as closeout. Not sure if they are good/bad/on par with all these other 2nd tier wheel companies, etc. 

Any info is appreciated.


----------



## cvisinho (Apr 1, 2003)

bueller.......
cant be that great i suppose.


----------



## AndrewRc1 (Aug 26, 2019)

I have a set of their dm85 wheels, drove from FL to Portland Maine to get them (was up there for work anyways lol). Build quality is very good, nice solid 1pc wheel with no machining marks or casting scale left behind even on the backs of them, makes me think they are flow forged instead of cast. They're decently lightweight and are very durable, drove over many chunks of concrete and potholes and not so much as a scratch. From what iv'e seen they are pretty rare however, my set is the only set ive ever seen for sale on the east coast of the US. I dont think the company is in business anymore because like you said, info is very hard to find on em. If you found a set you like i definitly recommend em though!


----------

